# Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 1]



## Tailsy (Jul 8, 2011)

tl;dr you're all loser nerds who like riddles. Also deaths. Let's go!

link to original thread for convenience.

Quick rules set-up:

- The Gamemaster? bluh bluh prissy bitch. If you decide not to participate in the game in any way for *two phases* you will be modkilled automatically. Sending me a PM stating that you would rather not use your night action counts as activity, however.

- The game will change phases in a strict *48 hour* timeframe, *regardless of whether all night actions are in or if everyone has voted* (or indeed, a majority vote has been formed). Unless you have a special reason, I will not give extensions. (However, if I've been busy and haven't changed phases in time, feel free to continue discussion!)

- *A lynch must occur during every day phase*. If there are no votes or no majority when 48 hours are up, the Gamemaster will either randomly select a player to lynch or resurrect a dead player to vote in the case of a tie.

*Roles*:

1. Mafia Don 
2. Mafia Underboss 
3. Mafia Goon 
4. Terrorist

5. Doctor 
6. Doctor 
7. Inspector 
8. Inspector 
9. Pretty Tumblr Girl [roleblock]
10. Lover 
11. Party Host [shuffles all night actions once]
12. Party Pooper [disables all night actions once]
13. Vigilante
14. Oracle
15. Creepy Furcadia Roleplayer ['schizo' equivalent] 
16. Timewarper
17. Hider 

*

Night zero is boring, so you'll Tumbl into the late hours while everyone is away doing something interesting, you guess. ... Or maybe you'll do some INTERESTING stuff, too. Hm hm!!

Oh, look, an e-mail. Double click -



> *YOUR TIME STARTS NOW
> 
> WELCOME TO THE G A M E ! ! ! !
> 
> MAYBE DO SOMETHING USEFULL**[sic], ASSWANK.*


uhhhh well whatever man I'm gonna take pictures of myself gettin high instead ok

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

[NOTE: sorry, I'm going to have to extend the night phase until I get back. Going out for a bit, so I'll probably start back around 10-11pm BST and I'll change phases then.

Anyone who hasn't submitted their night action yet is _absolutely free to do so_.]


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

> You: take pictures of yourself getting high instead

NO TOO BAD SHIT HAPPENED TONIGHT there's no time for weed or your Canon!! MOVE MOVE MOVE GET TO THE COMPUTER WHAT WERE YOU DOING LAST NIGHT
WASTING ALL OF YOUR TIME??? MASTURBATING? I bet you were, dirty prick.

It's funny because 'prick' is slang for 'penis'. Ha ha ha.

So you fall forwards on top of your computer like a total IDIOT because some voice keeps screaming and insulting you in the back of your head. You have several e-mails, many of which proclaim that they can increase - oh, look, a Nigerian prince. NO. Pay attention! There's one from your old MySpace account!



> BEEP BEEP SUP BITCHES
> 
> TURNS OUT THAT YOU'RE ALl So, SO EASY TO DECEIve
> 
> ...


Well you have no idea what that's meant to mean, through the fuzzy haze of your addled brainpower. But your great friend Flower Doll sure does!!! You open the private message from her -



> help uhsrtjrnyuilo;pu'lhiok,iujmchnfgxbrgnb c


well that's probably not good. You pack up your shit and make your way down the street (since all of your friend conveniently live on the same road; it makes for more efficient staying-in-your-house Internet time) to Flower Doll's house. Turns out the rest of the losers are here too, all standing anxiously outside the door because Flower Doll's door is allergic to back-acne.

You kick that shit down and find Flower Doll with more than several - sixteen, KR-9 pipes up helpfully - stab wounds in her back, her hands half-streaked down the keyboard she's slumped over. Well, that explains the ridiculous waste-of-time message. She better be glad you're all so damn helpful and that you were all somehow miraculously CC'd. 

*Flower Doll is dead. She was not mafia.*

However, something else seems off. Frowning at the gathering of socially awkward virgins who seem horribly nonchalant about all of this, you notice that Sizz-Lorr is also mysteriously missing. But he was certainly sent the message... VROOOOM is sure of it! (Alvyren is busy retching in the corner.) Being the only person willing to shove Flower Doll's body over to check her computer has its pros.

So ya'll head.

Turns out that Sizz-Lorr has decided to hang himself in his bedroom, and his body is swinging like a windchime in the closet. 

But the window isn't open, so you think that's a pretty dumb simile.

*Sizz-Lorr is dead. They were not mafia.*

_48 hours for day discussion._


----------



## Mai (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

The uncapitalized letters spell "lovers suck". With the other flavor text it was obvious anyway, but it looks like Sizz-Lorr and Flower Doll were lovers.

Tailsy/surskitty, what is your rule with lovers? Do you allow them to win with the town or do they have to be the only ones left?


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

That question is hugely irrelevant, but it depends on whether the selected lover player is Mafia or not.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

ty for that amazing post tailsy

I think flavor text means something (not sure, though), so "hang himself" might indicate lovers or something. 

I'm wondering why Flower Doll was killed, though.

Edit: Ninja'd (-ish).


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

It appears I have not recieved a role PM. Was I too late to join this game?


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

... wait how in the fuck. OF COURSE YOU'RE TOO LATE.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

URGH _WHY DO PEOPLE JOIN GAMES WHEN THEY HAVE ALREADY STARTED_


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*



surskitty said:


> ... wait how in the fuck. OF COURSE YOU'RE TOO LATE.


ffffffffff--

Aw, I was looking forward to reading your hilarious flavor text every day! Oh well, nothing I can do about that. :(


----------



## Eifie (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Seems like Sizz-Lorr and Flower Doll were most likely lovers, yeah. Although I do wonder why the mafia would decide to kill Flora on the first night; she tends to be pretty inactive (and also an easy lynch) in most games, doesn't she?


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yes, that is fairly puzzling.
... Or I would say that, but I don't really know anything about Flowe.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Because.

Mafia would kill her because she's ALWAYS PEACEFUL DAMMIT

/rage


----------



## .... (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Why did they choose her of all people?

And I'm wondering if the sixteen stab wounds are some sort of clue...


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

obviously mendatt did it hes #16 on the list


----------



## Eifie (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*



Mendatt said:


> Yes, that is fairly puzzling.
> ... Or I would say that, but I don't really know anything about Flowe.


Well, you know, that's what I was implying about the mafia.

Although I find it hard to believe that _all_ the mafia members would think Flower Doll a good choice of target, so it's possible that the mafia could just be trying too hard to mislead us into thinking that they're inexperienced when they're not. I'd have thought someone unfamiliar with everyone here would still want to go for someone like Alvyren, instead. (Unless maybe they did and failed because those people are also obvious doctor targets, and Flower Doll was a vig kill and Sizz-Lor was the vig who hung himself for killing an innocent, and the "lovers suck" thing meant that they _weren't_ lovers, rather than that they were because that hint seems a bit too obvious. Flower Doll would kind of make sense for a vig kill, at least.)


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

oh god

I just realized

I'm half of 16 D:

Edit: And Eifie, Sizz wasn't the vig. If you know what I mean. : D


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Really?
That implies you either found out that someone else was the Vigilante, or that Sig was something other than the Vigilante. My question is which?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

...


..........

seriously?

*headdesk*

no one can understand me, maan.


----------



## .... (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm thinking KR-9 is vig.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*



KR-9 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> ..........
> ...


I'm guessing you're trying to claim vig? (If so... why are you claiming so early?)


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

...


..........

*Headdesk

*Double headdesk*

I'm such a mmmooorrrooonnn.

Anyways... There could be two Vigs, I guess?

Okay nevermind.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*



KR-9 said:


> *headdesk*





Mendatt said:


> *Headdesk*
> 
> *Double headdesk*


23X HEADDESK COMBO!

Those two were definately lovers.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hello! This is your friendly, neighbourhood inspector!

*Cirrus* is mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*



Alvyren said:


> Hello! This is your friendly, neighbourhood inspector!
> 
> *Cirrus* is mafia.


Hmm... are there any sanities in this game?


----------



## Adriane (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Hmm... are there any sanities in this game?


It's Tailsy, so I highly doubt it. Most people in #tcod dislike playing with sanities.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

That's nicemazing!

But please, can I vigkill? D:

meh. * Cirrus*


----------



## .... (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

* Cirrus.*


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

He could always be a Mafia pretending to be an inspector so that he can say that Cirrus is a Mafia.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Then I'll vigkill her!!

but if they're BOTH not mafia I'm quitting this game. >:I


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

*she

Uh. I suppose, but I'm inclined to believe her (she's popped in like this before as inspector).

*Cirrus*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Cirrus*!


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Cirrus.*


----------



## Wargle (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hmmmmmmmm I don't have any reason((in this game)) to disbelieve our ?inspector? so I'm gonna vote *Cirrus*


----------



## Glace (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Cirrus*.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Just seeing this now. Fortunately, there's been sufficient evidence to suggest this.

*Cirrus.*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

I've very little doubt that *Cirrus* really is mafia (fakeclaiming inspector on day one just to get rid of one innocent and then get caught would be a pretty silly move. also Cirrus is always mafia :o), but we mustn't jump to the conclusion that that confirms Alvyren's claim or clears vem of any suspicion; ve could easily be a mafia member sacrificing another to appear innocent to everyone else. Whether Alvyren's innocent or not, though, this is likely one mafia member out of the way!

Also, RK, did you target anyone last night?


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Oh god you guys post a lot. *Cirrus* then!


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Cirrus is always mafia? _How _is that a valid argument? The roles _should_ be randomized, so it doesn't _matter _if Cirrus is always mafia, and if the roles _aren't _randomized this game isn't going right.
That said, I was just being untrusting. However, because of the lack of evidence, I would like to abstain from voting, if possible.
Nah, I'm kidding. It's not as if it makes a difference, so I guess I'm going to vote for *Cirrus*.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

If I kill an innocent I die.

So no I didn't


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Actually, I play vigilantes as only suiciding when they miss their target.


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well then! Either KR-9 misunderstood the role or he's fakeclaiming, I guess.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

If he's fakeclaiming...
You know, I really don't know why he would be fakeclaiming, but I'll figure it out.
Well, I guess it could be because... Hmm...
What if the Vigilante was Sizz, and he target, but missed, someone, and proceeded to hang himself out of shame. The mafia killed Flower Doll, and RK attempted to convince us that they were lovers and that he was the Vigilante because he somehow...
Wait. That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*



Mendatt said:


> Cirrus is always mafia? _How _is that a valid argument? The roles _should_ be randomized, so it doesn't _matter _if Cirrus is always mafia, and if the roles _aren't _randomized this game isn't going right.


Oh, no, I was just saying; poor Cirrus. :c

Okay! I was thinking that there could be a slim possibility of lover-active alien, but if RK didn't target anyone then Flora likely was the mafia target. (Although there could be other killing roles, of course.) And I'm sure that if Cirrus is mafia, she'd know to kill someone other than Flora; the mafia probably are trying to make us think that they're inexperienced, then.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

PM QUOTING IS AGAINST THE RULES


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

The big bold text is hurting my eyes 0.0


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

_if any of you do that ever again I will modkill you immediately_


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Oh. Well, then.

... From what I saw, the PM looked pretty believeable. Probably should've asked _before_ posting it, but.

Please don't modkill me for that.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Pm quote or say stuff about the big bold text?


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Right.

Sorry, guys, but I'm going to stop this game right here. I'm going to re-roll the roles and start again. This is _really annoying_.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'll re-roll and begin Night 0 again in two hours or 19:00 BST.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

... I'm sorry I didn't mean to be annoying
I'll stop


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

... Sorry.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

It's quite all right; it's hard to not want to play with an advantage. It just kind of ruins the game for everyone. :(


----------



## Flora (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

I was actually gonna to be all "hey Tailsy me and sizz-lorr aren't listed as dead on the player list"

That makes sense now


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

All roles are resent! Karkat Vantas is not a player in this game, and you can't use your night actions on him. Hence he appears 'dead' on the player list. 

This begins NIGHT ZERO again. The roles are now in the first post, as to prevent anyone having more advantage than anyone else.

*48 hours for night actions*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

*gasps*

YAAY. All I can say is as far as I knew, me and Flower Doll were Not lovers... but interesting theory!


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

You were lovers, actually, but evidently Flower Doll didn't PM you about that. :P


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I was a doctor.
... I think.


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I was a party host.


----------



## Flora (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 0]*



surskitty said:


> You were lovers, actually, but evidently Flower Doll didn't PM you about that. :P


O_o I was supposed to? I thought the GM usually took care of that...oops.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I was Underboss!
Why does RNG love to make me Mafia so much >_>


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Like how Karkat used to always be alien?


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Karkat always used to be the alien o.o
Always being mafia is different
There are multiple mafia
It's much more likely than always being alien.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

I was the Delayer. I delayed night actions.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

The night phase is going to be extended, since I'm in Dundee and I don't have my log or the time required in order to GM properly. I'll be back on Friday and I'll start the game then.

You essentially have all the time in the world to send in our remaining night actions. :B


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

_BEEP MOTHERFUCKIN BEEP_

Oh, it's the sound of your alarm clock being a jerk. You certainly don't remember setting it - you haven't EVER set it, actually, due to you living a life which essentially allows you to rise and sleep as you please. Because you're a loser with no friends, of course. Of course, you think sadly, as you are continuously reminded by the Gamemaster that you are a huge freaking loser. 

You've missed that Gamemaster, somewhere deep in your brain full of hentai and pictures of cute kittens. She's been absent in there recently, and for some reason you feel like thinking about elevators _FLOODING WITH BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD_

Um ew. Whatever, Gamemaster.

Well, that IS strange, you think, as you wake up properly and switch on your computer. Surely if there were some crazy Mafia going about killing people someone would have called you or e-mailed you or - oh hey.



			
				Inbox (4) said:
			
		

> *THE BUBBLE-BUTT YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE ROOM FOR* (GMail thinks this is Spam.)
> *AMAZON.COM - SALES IN ELECTRONICS...*
> *CAN I TELL YOU THAT YOU CAN HAVE A PET PIKACHU IN JUST THREE HOURS???*
> *:(*


You delete the others - man, you hate that Pikachu spam mail; it gets you every time - and open the one named sad face.



> SIMPLE CIPHER IS SIMPLE
> THE KEY IS 'DEATH'
> 
> 13 3 14 2
> ...


Uhhh. What key? You can't put your Key of Death into your screen or your CD drive or anything, you think as you glance warily at the Key of Death hanging ominously from your ceiling. (You bought it online at a whim induced by several shots too much of tequila. You were more than a little too chickenshit to send it back, so it just hangs there. Waiting. Wondering. Rusting a bit.)

You IM one of your other friends, who affirms that indeed, nobody has died during the night. But they think they have an idea...

*No one has died.

48 hours for day discussion.*


----------



## .... (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Decoded the cipher.

"lame people should send in night actions".


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

I was about to say the same but I got a "server is busy" thing for 10 minutes. simple cipher actually /is/ simple.

So, there was apparently some inactivity last night. Maybe the mafia forgot to send in a kill?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Maybe like no one sent in their night actions at all.


----------



## .... (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

I did. :/


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

I sent in mine!
... Not that it helps anything get done.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Huh... Didn't send mine in.
Not that anything would have happened, because I probably wasn't targetted.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

I sent mine in.


----------



## Mai (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

I did.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

I sent mine in.


----------



## Minish (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Um so is there any reason why we're all saying this.

Doooooes anyone have any information! If not then we better decide who to lynch anyway! I guess we should go for *Flower Doll* or something as usual! You know!


----------



## Adriane (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

I can attest that neither inspector received a mafia hit.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, um! I guess if no one's got anything, and we've got to lynch, Flower Doll would be a perfectly fine choice, especially since we've got reason to believe that the mafia may be inactive, anyway! But since she's already got a vote I guess there's no sense in voting for her myself in case we decide to change our minds or something.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

Sorry for being so damn inactive! It's how I roll. :3

Anywhoways, I sent my action in. It did jack shit to help any of us though.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Outdated Social Media Mafia [DAY 1]*

... Well okay, everyone supposes, maybe something exciting will happen next time. For the most part though, they all shrug and decide to just go and maim Flower Doll horribly. Cirrus, you awful bandwagon-starter. DISGUSTING AND DESPICABLE CHILD --

Rooting through Flower Doll's room later, you find out that she was actually quite a disgusting and despicable child herself. Oh dear.

_Flower Doll is dead. She was Mafia._

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------

